# Consulta sobre seguridad automotor



## Albrtog (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola a todos..
Estoy recurriendo a la sabiduría colectiva, buscando sugerencias la mejor opcion para conseguir que un auto envíe un aviso a una central de Monitoreo cuándo sé dispara él Airbag...
Sé que los GPS pueden dar aviso de detenciones bruscas...pero me interesa que sea más específico, es para la tesis de la universidad..
Desde ya muchas gracias por sus aportes ...


----------



## capitanp (Ene 27, 2014)




----------

